# Labor Day Holiday Indeed!



## arnisador (Sep 1, 2003)

How many people are, like me, working on this alleged holiday?

I have an hour-and-a-half meeting coming up soon!

Just as well perhaps, because it's raining like a monsoon here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

Well I'm not working but the rain has finally calmed down to a slow roar.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm not "technically" working on the holiday as my monday actually starts on sunday night.  I do have to go to work in about an hour since my tuesday actually starts on monday night.  Gotta love screwy schedules:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm glad that I work from 7:30am to 4:30 pm.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Sep 1, 2003)

ME ME ME!! 

The very very sad part is I did have a portion of the Holiday off, yet we were extremely short staffed, so being so terribly unlike myself I was kind enough to volunteer my services and go to work anyway.:shrug: 

However, I do work nights and I did do the "opt for no sleep" and joined my family for some fun in the sun BBQ anyway.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *However, I do work nights and I did do the "opt for no sleep" and joined my family for some fun in the sun BBQ anyway.  *



Well I didn't enjoy fun in the sun BBQ! It's been raining all f*#@*%# day.:shrug:


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Sep 1, 2003)

Gotta love Florida for something... aside from the swamp, gators, bugs and old people 

We actually celebrated yesterday


----------



## Ender (Sep 1, 2003)

not me!!..went out to a movie..then dinner...now just gonna relax...*G


----------



## Elfan (Sep 1, 2003)

School marches on...


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 1, 2003)

I had to work friday while everyone else got it off, but did manage today off. 

I spent the weekend trying not to get killed! All I had was an avenger and 700 rounds of ammo. We played 2 man teams, young vs. old , terminator, last man standing etc. No capture the flag or assult the fort. Man what a blast


----------



## Seig (Sep 2, 2003)

Ic ame in at 11:00 and h ave been here ever since.  I spent the day relaxing with Tess.  We did grill steaks though!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 2, 2003)

HA HA NOT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Since my promotion I no longer have to work holidaysd unless I want to! 

WOO FREAKIN HOO!

(Its about time, Ive only been working holidays for like 15 years)


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *HA HA NOT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Since my promotion I no longer have to work holidaysd unless I want to!
> ...


Well, once my school and students support me to the point that I no longer have to work a full time job, then I won't work holidays or weekends or nights or on blue moons......


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

That's a plan!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Well, once my school and students support me to the point that I no longer have to work a full time job, then I won't work holidays or weekends or nights or on blue moons...... *



HA HA!  Yeah!  Too bad I will never teach for a living.   

Ah well.  Once I am a great Ninja master hiring myself out for secret assassinations and... Oh did I say that out loud???  

Seriously... I do envy (A bit) the people who do nothing but train... I wish I could do that... Oh well.


----------



## Seig (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *That's a plan! *


Hopefully more of the 5 year plan than the 10 year.....


----------



## Seig (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *
> 
> Seriously... I do envy (A bit) the people who do nothing but train... I wish I could do that... Oh well. *


Me too!


----------

